# Blue Stipe???



## familyman (May 30, 2009)

I was at a Garden Center in Maryland and saw a pinkish/purple shrub that looked similar to butterfly bush. It had honeybees all over it. I asked them what it was and the lady said it was "Blue Stripe". She said it was an invasive species so they could not sell it. I have spent a while trying to find it on line and I can find no flower or plant called blue stripe. Anyone out there have any thoughts on it? :scratch:


----------



## charmd2 (May 25, 2008)

http://www.enature.com/fieldguides/...arch&curGroupID=10&lgfromWhere=&curPageNum=10

maybe??


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Maybe Spiraea.


----------



## Oberlinmom (Mar 11, 2009)

I bet it was Loosestrife. It's a marsh plant that is choking out native plants. There are supposed to be cultivars that are not invasive but I have not seen them. The Latin name is Lythrum salicaria.


----------



## familyman (May 30, 2009)

I called today and confirmed it, yes it was loosestrife. They said it was invasive which is a shame because it was loaded with honey bees. Thanks Oberlinmom for figuring it out.


----------



## Noelle (Apr 26, 2009)

Apparently the bees LOVE it. We had tons of it here in MA but now they have introduced some kind of beetle that eats it up to return our wetlands to their pre-loosetrife condition. Good for the birds - not good for the bees (or the honey producers)


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Good sleuthing by Ober... 

Yes. Purple Loosetrife is a good bee plant - I have some hives in a heavily populated Loosestrife area, but it has been declining in recent years - looks like the DNR has been controlling it biologically. Here is a map database for folks in our area, which shows invasive species:

http://www.glifwc-maps.org/


MM


----------



## BruinnieBear (Jun 30, 2009)

*Great lakes invasive species*

Took a look at the map. Thanks MM! Is there a legend for the invasives? Can't seem to locate it onsite.

BB


----------

